# Leak in my trunk



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

This seems to be an issue covered by the warranty. Hopefully, you are taking it to the dealer.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Early in the '11 production, there was manufacturing problem with insufficient sealant being applied to a body seam in the taillight socket. I don't recall which side. That was corrected back then. There was another thread here about moisture getting into the trunk area. I think that was corrected by having new weather stripping installed around the trunk opening. I'd take it to the dealer if it was my car. 

I was rear ended some time ago and after getting the car back from the body shop, I had water in the trunk when it rained. Body shop found the leak by putting a worker in the trunk with a shop light and spraying the car from the outside with a high pressure hose. They had to tweak some body work to get it sealed up.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

I was just thinking that i'd hop in the trunk and have someone spray it.


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

I did notice the previous posts for the 2011's. Wonder how many 2012's are leaking, and how many are going un noticed by the owner.. 
Bringing it to the dealer on Monday. Said they need it for 3-7 days... Ugh... Atleast they have a loaner car for me...
But I guess it's better than the alternative..... Wet stuff, stinky, mold...

I will keep you filled in on the outcome....


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

Dropped her off this morning and despite their original quote of keeping the car for 7 days, they phoned me at 4pm to advise that they think they've found the spot... There was a 6 inch part of the rolled metal connecting the upper sill of the trunk that was not sealed. They have now sealed it but still keeping the car til Wednesday to make sure it is all dried out so they can do another hose test to make sure that was the spot...

SO, EVERYONE should check their spare tire area for water... It's not just the 2011's with the problem...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Christrit said:


> Dropped her off this morning and despite their original quote of keeping the car for 7 days, they phoned me at 4pm to advise that they think they've found the spot... There was a 6 inch part of the rolled metal connecting the upper sill of the trunk that was not sealed. They have now sealed it but still keeping the car til Wednesday to make sure it is all dried out so they can do another hose test to make sure that was the spot...
> 
> SO, EVERYONE should check their spare tire area for water... It's not just the 2011's with the problem...



Christrit,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you experienced with your Cruze. Was your dealer able to get this issue resolved for you? If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

I have the car back, they say that the leak was located and repaired, so we will see come next rainfall..... Just waiting on the replacement carpet for the trunk that has to come in from Michigan.... =) So far so good....


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Christrit said:


> Dropped her off this morning and despite their original quote of keeping the car for 7 days, they phoned me at 4pm to advise that they think they've found the spot... There was a 6 inch part of the rolled metal connecting the upper sill of the trunk that was not sealed. They have now sealed it but still keeping the car til Wednesday to make sure it is all dried out so they can do another hose test to make sure that was the spot...
> 
> SO, EVERYONE should check their spare tire area for water... It's not just the 2011's with the problem...


This is not good I will now be checking mine.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Christrit said:


> I have the car back, they say that the leak was located and repaired, so we will see come next rainfall..... Just waiting on the replacement carpet for the trunk that has to come in from Michigan.... =) So far so good....


Christrit;,
Thank you for the update. I am happy to hear that this issue is being resolved for you. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cruze2012owner (Jan 21, 2013)

I just noticed my 2012 LtZ has this problem. Calling the dealer this week!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze2012owner said:


> I just noticed my 2012 LtZ has this problem. Calling the dealer this week!




cruze2012owner,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Glen440 (Feb 25, 2013)

Did you guys hear where the trunk was leaking?

I have had my 2012 for a week now, opened trunk today and would bet its leaking. There is no puddle yet. Water was past weatherstrip and puddled in rear panel where the trunk height stops are.

I'm gonna take a look tomorrow and check weatherstrip seal as the leak is up high. I have fixed alot of leaks on Gm's in the fleet at work.


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

On mine it was a pinch weld that had no sealant placed over the seam. It was on the upper right side of the trunk lid.. Water came in through the gap around the top part of the trunk and went through on the outter side of the rubber....


----------



## chuckrts (Jun 6, 2011)

cruze2012owner said:


> I just noticed my 2012 LtZ has this problem. Calling the dealer this week!


Had a 2011 cruze and up until now was very happy with it, was going on vacation and use the car to go from home in PA to Myrtle Beach SC. Doing my standard checking over car which includes looking at spare and checking the air in tire. Come to find 2 inches of water in trunk where spare is, have to find out via this forum that there was a tech bulletin for the 2011 cruze about this issue. Since Chevy force the dealer I used to close, I can't blame them. But it would have been nice for GM to send out a notice to all 2011 customers of the Cruze to check for this problem. Since the dealer I used is now gone, I guess I will now have to fix this myself.

Still considering the 2014 cruze diesel.

Chuck


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've now joined this club too...my car's been sitting for a few days and we had heavy rain earlier this week. Spare tire well is soaking wet and smelly...going to try to take it in this afternoon or Monday.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I've now joined this club too...my car's been sitting for a few days and we had heavy rain earlier this week. Spare tire well is soaking wet and smelly...going to try to take it in this afternoon or Monday.


Ellie needs an automotive grade tampon.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Ellie needs an automotive grade tampon.


Oh Jon...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Oh Jon...


You said I wasn't putting dirty enough spins on things lately!

Congrats on Ellie hitting those awesome young teen years. Look what you're in for now, things will start developing!


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

Make sure you insist on them replacing the trunk carpeting... The underlay that is attached to the underneath side of the carpet was wet and moldy...
I did actually have to kick up a fuss because they just wanted to dry it out and put it back in... 

I told them that I wasn't comfortable with that, and suggested then they take the carpet from a showroom car and swap it, and i wasn't going to accept
the fungus... Funny enough their response was "put a moldy carpet in a brand new car?" Once they realized that was a bad idea, they ordered me a new
carpet... Lol... Sometimes ya just have to wonder where their heads are at.... =)






jblackburn said:


> I've now joined this club too...my car's been sitting for a few days and we had heavy rain earlier this week. Spare tire well is soaking wet and smelly...going to try to take it in this afternoon or Monday.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Christrit said:


> Make sure you insist on them replacing the trunk carpeting... The underlay that is attached to the underneath side of the carpet was wet and moldy...
> I did actually have to kick up a fuss because they just wanted to dry it out and put it back in...
> 
> I told them that I wasn't comfortable with that, and suggested then they take the carpet from a showroom car and swap it, and i wasn't going to accept
> ...


Mine wasn't moldy, but was soaked completely through and starting to smell. I've dried it out myself, febreeze the heck out of it, and the car goes in Tuesday to have it looked at. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd still insist on a replacement... Ya never know just how long it's been wet for and if there are any mold spores in there.....
I don't usually mess around with water damage and mold cuz it is so harsh on your lungs.....





jblackburn said:


> Mine wasn't moldy, but was soaked completely through and starting to smell. I've dried it out myself, febreeze the heck out of it, and the car goes in Tuesday to have it looked at.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## pslover (May 16, 2015)

*Out of warranty*

I have a 2012 that has this issue, but is out of warranty (68,000+ miles). Any thoughts about the best course to proceed, e.g., anybody had this covered out-of-warranty? Thanks.


----------

